# Favorite Marca of the Year



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I think its pretty easy for me to choose my favorite of 2017 as H Upmann. I have #2, HUHC, HUPC(possibly 2016), Mag 46 and Mag 54 all from 2017 and they were amazing to smoke far outshining Cohiba, RA, Montecristo.

For 2018 only being half over, I have grown a taste for Por Larranaga. Got a super fresh cab of PC and Montecarlos which are smoking beautifully. 

What are your picks?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice picks. The Partagas cigars are really growing on me. Habaneros, Mille Fleures, Super, and the D4. Also really digging the Raphael Gonzalez. The La Perla is definitely a favorite. 
The Alex customs that I've been getting acquainted with are fantastic too. I just don't smoke those as often as I'd like but, that makes them that much better when I do.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

RG is definitely the king of budget smokes IMO.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Okie dokie. Crickets


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I’ve been following, but don’t have input just yet. The HUHC is the only I’ve tried. Looking at making my first purchase in the next month. Was hoping a lot of folks would weigh in. 


Who can be against us?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Love Parti habs and mfs, but I can't live without my huhcs

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Its not really about a specific vitola but what was your favorite marca of any given year. Sure I had some great smokes last year from 2016 and 2017 boxes but HU stood out. So far, I feel like PL is producing a good fresh smoke. I think this topic can be good for starters. Maybe not.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That's exactly what I'm looking for @Navistar
I'd love to be able to make my first purchase something I can smoke THIs YEAR!

Who can be against us?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Navistar said:


> Its not really about a specific vitola but what was your favorite marca of any given year. Sure I had some great smokes last year from 2016 and 2017 boxes but HU stood out. So far, I feel like PL is producing a good fresh smoke. I think this topic can be good for starters. Maybe not.


That's good to hear. The PL Montecarlo I had was really good to me. I've been planning on ordering some but, I'm always concerned about the humidity with the small rg and all.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TexaSmoke said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for @Navistar
> I'd love to be able to make my first purchase something I can smoke THIs YEAR!
> 
> Who can be against us?


Huhc are great rott..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Huhc are great rott..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


That's good to hear. It's the only habano I've smoked, though I have some others stashed away for a special occasion. I really enjoyed it and hoped they were good ROTT, because they are in my price range.

Who can be against us?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> That's good to hear. It's the only habano I've smoked, though I have some others stashed away for a special occasion. I really enjoyed it and hoped they were good ROTT, because they are in my price range.
> 
> Who can be against us?


Tomorrow's never a given so smoke good today. A special occasion can be as simple as passing gas and not soiling yourself at the same time.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

poppajon75 said:


> Tomorrow's never a given so smoke good today. A special occasion can be as simple as passing gas and not soiling yourself at the same time.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


You are wise beyond your years, Jon.

To me a good day right now would be one I could smoke it outside and now break a sweat. Those are the occasions I'm waiting for!

Who can be against us?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Tomorrow's never a given so smoke good today. A special occasion can be as simple as passing gas and not soiling yourself at the same time.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Darn it... guess I can't have a smoke today; got underwear to wash.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Tomorrow's never a given so smoke good today. A special occasion can be as simple as passing gas and not soiling yourself at the same time.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


The good ole days..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for @Navistar
> I'd love to be able to make my first purchase something I can smoke THIs YEAR!
> 
> Who can be against us?


I'm no expert over here and I'm not one to talk out of my ass (funny, I DO talk a lot of sh1t though - lol) but one I enjoyed this year was the San Cristobal El Principe. Fits in on the budget side and is just a bit different than others. I actually like the HUHC better than some of the other sizes, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Navistar said:


> Its not really about a specific vitola but what was your favorite marca of any given year. Sure I had some great smokes last year from 2016 and 2017 boxes but HU stood out. So far, I feel like PL is producing a good fresh smoke. I think this topic can be good for starters. Maybe not.


As always i am a Party Whore!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

poppajon75 said:


> Tomorrow's never a given so smoke good today. A special occasion can be as simple as passing gas and not soiling yourself at the same time.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


That reminds me of Jack Nicholson in the bucket list.
"Don't trust Farts"
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That reminds me of Jack Nicholson in the bucket list.
> "Don't trust Farts"
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Goes hand in hand with "never pass a bathroom" LOL

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I’d have ta roll with Partagas thus far. I’ve smoked more of the marca than any other to date and have found them incredibly enjoyable. Although a definite nod must go to the Por Larranga, the Picadores to be exact sent to me from an outstanding brother on another forum. It blew me away when I absolutely tasted cotton candy in the profile something i was not expecting! 


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Especially when making a long journey in a car. I remember stopping with the kids when they were little. I don't have to go I don't have to go. 20 minutes down the road dad I got to go to the bathroom LoL


poppajon75 said:


> Goes hand in hand with "never pass a bathroom" LOL
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------

